# Better Place opens first battery swapping station



## ricksmol (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting article:

http://www.jpost.com/Sci-Tech/Article.aspx?id=213562


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> The computerized system on the car’s dashboard helps the driver figure out when it’s time to charge the car and when it’s time to switch a battery.
> 
> “*Big Brother knows*,” Ladizinsky said, laughing.
> 
> ...


Never liked BP, like it even less now.
http://ephase.blogspot.com/2010/12/project-better-place-exposed.html


----------

